# Colt 350 Wood Lathe Infprmaton



## TonyL (Mar 26, 2017)

I have Googled around including the Colt website and only received two hits...neither indicates where to buy it - although I asked the "YouTube- Guy" to ask around (actually he volunteered to look).

Anyone know where to buy, learn more, etc.?

Thank you very much.


----------



## smik (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's one site showing it.

Colt 14 inch Midi Lathe with Electronic Variable Speed: Arizona Silhouette


----------



## Silverado (Mar 26, 2017)

I just saw a picture on TradeMe. Looks like a piece of crap.

This lathe is not the same as the one on Arizona Silhouette


----------



## chrisk (Mar 26, 2017)

It seems that the Colt lathe is a clone of the lathes below:
Axminster Trade Series AT1416VS Woodturning Lathe - Woodturning Lathes - Lathes - Machinery | Axminster Tools & Machinery
https://www.drechselbedarf-schulte....79/midi-drechselbank-350-fu-0-75-kw/1-ps?c=14
https://www.magma-tools.com/de/shop...agma-midi/magma-lathe-175-fu-77211x48424.html

Axminster was the first to introduce this taiwanese lathe in the UK and Europe. After this company, some German firms ordered the same lathe with their own brand. Seemingly Barry Gross followed the same taiwanese path.
It's a pretty good lathe. I ordered mine about 3 years ago from the German Schulte (2d link above).


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 26, 2017)

I saw Barry this weekend at the Woodworking Show. He travels with the Colt Midi lathe. I have not turned on one but it appears to be a solid Midi lathe with an increased turning diameter. The motor is 1HP.


----------



## luckyscroller788 (Mar 26, 2017)

The tailstock sure isn't very beefy on it from the pictures, seems a bit high priced for that machine in my opinion.


----------



## KenV (Mar 26, 2017)

Variable frequency drive is a solid plus over rectified dc.   Better torque at lower rpms.

Appears to be priced against the Nova 1624.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks folks. I have seen the one on Barry's site and the one on the YouTube site (which actually doesn't "look" bad.) I will see Barry this w/e. When I  have seen him, he has the one PSI sells. Maybe, he will demo the Colt this w/e.

I think you are right Ken..given the price and features. Where did you find any information Ken? When I Googled (several times), I just kept getting the same two hits - unless you are talking about the non-English site. Thanks!



Here's the youtube link and the guy that is supposed to get back to me.
https://youtu.be/jtXNo8ZANMI

Maybe, this guy likes them because he plans to sell them....IDK.


Thanks again folks!


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 27, 2017)

TonyL said:


> Thanks folks. I have seen the one on Barry's site and the one on the YouTube site (which actually doesn't "look" bad.) I will see Barry this w/e. When I  have seen him, he has the one PSI sells. Maybe, he will demo the Colt this w/e.
> 
> I think you are right Ken..given the price and features. Where did you find any information Ken? When I Googled (several times), I just kept getting the same two hits - unless you are talking about the non-English site. Thanks!
> 
> ...



Yes Tony, Barry will make chips with the Colt lathe. Between sessions, you can talk with him about the lathe.
Edit:  I do like the slow rpm on this lathe. Not sure about the between centers capacity of 13.75". Would prefer a longer bed without having to buy an extension. The movable switch box is a nice feature.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 27, 2017)

It all looks to be a really nice lathe judging by what I've seen in another group. I'm not sure how I would like 14" from spindle to point of live center for certain things. But, I don't think I've turned much that surpasses that length (I just like the extra space I suppose).


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 27, 2017)

Spoke to Barry - always a gentleman - he has already sent a bunch of lathes to the WW show in Atlanta this weekend. He is a dealer and loves the lathe. Two-year warranty - similar to Nova's (not as good as Jet's 5 year). He say he like it better than the Jet 1221. About $950 without the stand. Made in Taiwan. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KenV (Mar 27, 2017)

Tony, most of the big lathes use variable frequency drive technology.  I have brushed dc motors on the little lathes and VFD on the big one.

VFD prices have been dropping steadily abet slowly.  One of my benchmarks is Surplus Center.  They are now selling a 1 hp 3 phase motor and choice of 115 or 230 volt VFD for a combined price of $300.

If you jump, be sure to get the programming parameter defaults for the VFD.  That will give baseline if you tweak acceleration or braking parameters.

Think about the extension as a parking place for the tailstock.  I take it off when it gets in the way and that gets old/heavy as there is not a swing away for the tailstock.

Tempting .......


----------



## TonyL (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks Ken. I spoke to 2 of the 3 US dealers today. This what they told me:
Don't buy the extension (per Barry - run out, just forcing something it is not intended to be)
Colt insists that the US dealers handle repair and warranty claims (per Bradley)
The warranty is 5 years not 2 (Bradley said website wrongly states 2 years)
Parts are available from a warehouse in Chicago

I am just repeating what they said.

I don't have the mechanical or electrical know-how (desire) to keep this thing in-shape and tuned.


I also don't like the dearth of support from the parent Company given my lack of mechanical skills. will probably just get another 1221. 


Thanks folks!


----------

